# 4/sale....cts s8 spinner



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

11'6" s8.....1-3oz
$335 pick up/local meet up
add $20 to ship


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closing tonight


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

